# How can I own a Hedgehog legally in California?



## Sonickid Gaming (Jan 10, 2019)

I love playing the Sonic the Hedgehog games and ever since I known I could have a Hedgehog as a pet, I looked up on where to buy one and I found out that they are illegal to own as pets here in California. Why? I understand the fear of one of them getting loose into the wild and messing everything up like overpopulating. But, once you think about it Hedgehogs are unable to breed in California's outside environment, which meams they have a zero percent chance of them becoming an invasive species. Hedgehogs also rarely carry disease, unlike cats and rodents which ARE legal in this state. It makes no sense for them to be illegal at all. I want to know if I could get a permit to legally own a Hedgehog here. If not, then I'll just have to wait for them to become legalized or move put of state...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is no way to legally own a hedgehog in California unless the laws governing them are changed.


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

A lot of people own and breed them in California. If you are responsible and dont discuss it with people you don't know it is not really an issue. I can't tell you what to do but I will say as a hedgie owner and a retired (30 yrs) Humane Officer in California that if you find a reputable breeder and just don't advertise that you have one you will be fine. Sharing with family and close freinds of course is the fun part. And there are veterinarians that treat pocket pets and exotics. Just get all your stuff first.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please do not encourage people to break the law on this forum. We do not encourage that behaviour here. He asked if there was a way to legally own one, not how to keep one illegally.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I live in Pennsylvania and have adored hedgehogs for many years. Hedgies are illegal in this state. I would never risk the health needs and potentially the life of an innocent animal for my own personal wants.


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

That's great you have such high standards.
Hedgehogs, ferrets, and sugar gliders are all illegal in California. And they are all COMMONLY owned. Many veterinarians treat them. I didnt tell this person to break the law. It's a choice only an individual can make.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

California is actually one of the places where pygmy hedgehogs could become invasive because the climate is perfect for them, so it’s not that much of a stretch to ban them.

Hedgehogs can carry a variety of diseases including rabies (of course they’d first have to contract them - which wouldn’t be that difficult if they’d lived outside).


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

The climate in California in the winter is much too cold for hedgehogs to survive and become an invasive species.


----------

